# Aussie teacher moving to Kelowna



## braski (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi everyone

I am a high school maths/science teacher who is moving to Kelowna in June as my partner has secured a job there. Have looked on some Canadian job search sites but cannot seem to find any work. Just wondering if anyone could enlighten me on my chances of getting a job in Kelowna... would be happy with part-time work if full-time is not available.

Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi braski

Welcome, in advance, to Kelowna!  I can't give you feedback on the job situation for teachers, but here is a link to the School District #23 website (Central Okanagan) employment section: SD23 Employment

Hope it helps somewhat. 

Cheers

Oggy


----------



## chan_konabe (Mar 8, 2009)

braski said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am a high school maths/science teacher who is moving to Kelowna in June as my partner has secured a job there. Have looked on some Canadian job search sites but cannot seem to find any work. Just wondering if anyone could enlighten me on my chances of getting a job in Kelowna... would be happy with part-time work if full-time is not available.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice!


Hi braski,

I'm an elementary school teacher in BC. The employment situation for teachers in the province isn't that great, but there is some hope. 

*Bad news first:* there's kind of a 'perfect storm' for teacher unemployment / underemployment brewing at the moment. Student enrolment is dropping rapidly due to simple demographics - people just aren't having as many children as they used to have. This has led to many school closures across BC. Fewer classrooms and fewer children mean fewer teaching positions. In fact only 3 of 60+ school districts in the province recorded an increase in student population this year.

Also, senior teachers are continuing to work later and later, delaying retirement. In my school, for example, one teacher originally planned on retiring at the end of the year, but has decided to do 'just one more year' because of how the economic uncertainty has affected her RRSP portfolio. I can't blame her.

*Good news last:* It's usually easy to find casual work as a Teacher on Call (TOC), especially if you have a specialty. This is a first-step on the ladder for many teachers new to the district. Also, as the senior teachers continue to delay retirement, a lot have moved from 100% work to 80%/60%/50% work. This has increased the number of part-time teaching contracts available. These are usually the final stepping stones to the path of a full-time continuing contract.

Finally, enrolment projections done by the BC government show that the student population is supposed to start increasing in some school districts starting in the 2010-2011 school year. We're reaching the bottom of the trough now, so if you can get through these next two years, things should start improving.

---------------------------

*Specific to job posting by school districts* - Teaching positions for the following year are usually posted in late May/early June. As teaching in BC is heavily unionized, seniority is often weighed more heavily that experience or ability. So, of course, the teachers higher up on the seniority ladder have first choice. If there are any positions left-over, they go 'external' which means that prospective teachers not currently employed by the school district may apply for them.

In late August/early September, there is another hiring period as schools make teaching adjustments as the student enrolment numbers come in. They may add some temporary teaching positions if things look good. Finally, there is another smaller hiring period in early October as the snapshot for school funding for the year is usually taken on September 30.

*Of course, you'll need to have a BC professional teaching certificate before a school district will even consider you for a teaching position.* Get started on that if you haven't already. You can find the application package and information on the BC College of Teachers (BCCT) web site.

Good luck!


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Excellent post, chan konabe!! Just going to have to click on the scales above to give you some reputation for your efforts. *thumbs up*


----------



## braski (Feb 21, 2009)

I second that Oggy! Thank you so much chan_konabe - very comprehensive and exactly what I was looking for! I have just started my BC application now! Will let everyone know how it all goes... Thanks again


----------

